# [OOC] Midnight - Crown of Shadow



## Ashrem Bayle (Jul 25, 2003)

A hundred years have passed since the Shadow in the North triumphed over the free nations of Aryth. The dark one’s corrupt lieutenants, the Night Kings, rule with an iron fist over ruined cities and shattered empires. The dwarves of Kaladrun have retreated into their mountain holdfasts, and the elves of Erethor have withdrawn into the heart of their vast and ancient forest. Twisted, incorporeal spirits known as sniffers hunt down the last true masters of magic, and the Shadow’s dark and secretive priesthood, the legates of the Order of Shadow, seek out elven spies, dwarven insurgents, and the few brave heroes who stand defiant against the fall of night. 

In the aftermath of the war, Izrador and the Night Kings embarked upon a campaign to consolidate their power and eradicate their enemies. The elder races are being systematically hunted down and exterminated. The continent-spanning forest of Erethor has become an island of light in a darkening world, as the elves fight a never-ending battle against besieging hordes of goblinoids. The surviving dwarven clans have locked themselves in their mountain holdfasts, and the streets of once-proud subterranean cities have become killing fields for the Night Kings’ troops that are sent in to root them out. 

While the desperate war rages on in the ancestral homelands of the elder races, the lands of men are ruled with an iron fist by the minions of the Shadow. Many cities lie in ruins, and most common folk live in walled towns, locking the gates against the darkness each night. Literacy and learning are punishable by death, and ignorance spreads across the land like a terrible plague. 

As the Shadow falls across the world, a few brave heroes dare to oppose the tyranny of the Night Kings. They struggle to stem the tide of darkness and restore hope to a despairing world. Pursued by the Night Kings’ foul minions and the secretive legates of the Order of Shadow, these heroes will never receive parades and victory feasts as the reward for their noble efforts. Their greatest foes are often the suspicion, resentment, and fear of the very people they strive to champion and protect. Welcome to the world of Midnight....


This will be the OOC thread for the campaign I have been putting together. 

The players are as follows:

Sir Osis of Liver
Emericol
Shadowfane
Tokiwong
Swashbuckler
&
Tailspinner

Character creation is going to be handled differently than most games out there on the boards. You will be able to select from the list of 6 pregenerated characters. See below. Note, each of the characters are commoners. You have 4 additional skill points you may add as you choose but they are spent as per normal for a commoner in regards to class and cross-class skills. In addition, you have 1 ability score point to add as you so choose. Select the character’s name and sex as desired.

At this time you will also choose your character’s Heroic Path. However, you want gain the Path’s abilities just yet. They will come out IC before you attain your next level and become a standard 1st level character. No two players may have the same Heroic Path.

At roughly 500xp points, your character will be converted to a normal 1st level character of the normal PC class of your choosing. You retain all of the skills, feats etc. of the commoner class. At this point, you gain the standard amount of skill points for your new class x 2. You also gain an additional feat if you are an Erenlander. All other changes are as per the standard leveling up procedure. In the end, you will be a standard 1st level character with additional skill points from your past as a commoner. 

Sources:
Players Handbook 3.5
Dungeon Master’s Guide 3.5
Monster Manual 3.5
Midnight Campaign Setting
Against the Shadow
My House Rules (I’ll get to these.)

Other sources will be considered on a case by case basis.

In all my time playing PbP games, I have never seen a PC killed. If you haven’t, you may now. Midnight is a harsh world, and it is very likely you could die. I WILL NOT be fudging dice rolls. I will apologize ahead of time for bad rolls. Know that if you get three 1’s in a row, that is how the dice fell. I do not hate you. 

Players whose characters who fall will be aloud to make new PCs. Depending on where we are in the story, I may allow other races. New characters will not be pregened.

Along with choosing a character, I need to know how many of you have read the adventure in the back of the Midnight Campaign Setting and if you have read Crown of Shadow.

The campaign will begin in the small village of Calim’s Spring, a walled town about 250miles north of the Eren River. It is in the hollowed out section of the “e” in “Erenland” on this map: http://www.fantasyflightgames.com/images2/mnmap.jpg

Feel free to post any questions you might have. I may bit a bit slow during the weekend however.

Also, I realize none of you were aware of the details of the campaign before you signed on. If you choose to back out now I’ll understand as this is probably a bit different than what you expected. You should also know that the world of Midnight is very harsh and will portrayed as such. Violance and morality issues will be a bit on the extreme side. Parental Discretion advised boys and girls..... 

Otherwise, enjoy!


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jul 25, 2003)

[EDIT] - Character options removed to shorten thread. If you need to see them again for some reason, let me know.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jul 25, 2003)

Download attachment. These are the house rules we'll be using.


----------



## Emiricol (Jul 26, 2003)

I'd like to be Character V.  I'll flesh it out and edit this post as I progress!

=====================================
EDIT:   I do not have Crown of Shadows, and only skimmed the MCS sample adventure my first time through.  I'll stay away from it for the time being 

I'll add 2 skill points to Survival, 1 to Spot and 1 to Listen.  This emphasizes all the time V has spent in the woods (getting in trouble) lately.

Bloodline choice: Warg

Additional ability point:  Dex

=====================================

Edit: Name is Elig Tolia, a Male Dorn.

=====================================

*Elig Tolia *
*Male Dorn Com1:* CR 1; Size M (6 ft., 4 in. tall); HD 1d4+3; Init +1 (+1 Dex); Spd 30 ft.; AC 12 (+1 Dex); Attack +3 melee, or +1 ranged; SV Fort +4, Ref +1, Will +2; AL LG; Str 16, Dex 13, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 10.

*Hit Points:* 7

*Languages:* Norther, Erenlander

*Skills:*
Handle Animal: (1 rank) +1
Jump: (1 rank) +4
Listen: (2 rank) +4
Knowledge: (Northlands) (1 rank) +1
Knowledge: (Nature) (1 rank) +1
Profession: (Woodcutter) (1 rank) +1
Spot: (3 ranks) +5
Survival (3 rank) +5

*Feat:* Power Attack

*Weapon Proficiency:* Sling

*Special:* Cold Resistance 5, +1 Fortitude Saves, Weapon Familiarity: Bastard Sword, +1 Racial Attack Bonus w/ Bastard Sword, Greatsword, Great Axe, & all spears

Bloodline: Warg (Wild Sense: Low Light)

*Possessions:* Two sets of clothes, three pairs of boots, wolf fur cloak, torch x 4, belt pouch, fur blanket, shortspear, flint & steel, sling

*Background:* Born the second born son of a logger and woodcutter in the year 78 of the Third Age,  Elig Tolia spent much of his life in the cold north. Att the age of eight, however, his home was destroyed by the forces of Shadow and his family moved south to find sanctuary.

Seven years ago Elig and his family discovered the town of Calim’s Spring; Elig’s father once again took up the axe and, with his sons, they made their living cutting wood  and have lived there in peace to this day.

Elig loves the forests. He spends most of his time among trees and the creatures of the wild. Along with the required woodcutting, he has become an accomplished hunter and often sells recent kills in the town market in exchange for goods his family requires.

*Recent Events:* Of late, Elig has been in trouble with his father because he has been shirking his woodcutting duties in favor of hunting. 

Not long ago, while hunting in the forest Elig came upon Ilsha Vonel while she was gathering herbs in the forest. As he neared the town herbalist’s niece he saw that she had a book with her. Unable to read himself, Elig Tolia had no use for books but as all know, literacy is illegal. Deciding he didn’t want to make trouble for Ilsha Vonel, he moved on and didn’t reveal himself.

In the last few days, while claiming to be hunting he has actually been making a weapon. It has taken a while, but he has just finished making a 6' long spear with a knife blade set in the end. He keeps his new weapon hidden out in the forest so as not to get in trouble. He hopes to be able to use this to kill large game that a sling can’t bring down.


----------



## Shadowfane (Jul 26, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *
> Along with choosing a character, I need to know how many of you have read the adventure in the back of the Midnight Campaign Setting and if you have read Crown of Shadow.
> *





Hi Ash,

Just registered here so ready to go.

I like the idea of starting as commoners - gives it a personal feel that "you meet in an inn having read a sign that the local lord is looking for heroes to slay [enter monster name here]" just kinda misses!

I have made a percursory read of both the adventure at the back of the Midnight  book and CoS, is that still ok? I'll understand if not.

If it's still good for me to play, then I'd like to go for Character VI. His name will be Tamar Alkarin, and I will choose a heroic path and skill point assignations within the next day.

Cheers,

Shadowfane


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jul 26, 2003)

Thats fine Shadowfane, as long as you can keep IC knowledge away from OOC knowledge, I don't have a problem with it. I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jul 26, 2003)

Kitana, last I heard you didn't have the Midnight book. We'll pitch in and help out as best we can with answering your questions.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 26, 2003)

I'd like to take character I 

I have but haven't read either of the adventures.

I'm cool with the whole setup. The commoner idea's cool.

I'm gonna hold off on putting my guy togther entill sunday though, if that's ok. I'm borrowing against the shadow tomarrow at game night.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jul 26, 2003)

Sunday is cool. I figured Monday would be the earliest we'd get started.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 26, 2003)

Curses foiled again, and here I missed the chance to be the fourth player


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 26, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Sunday is cool. I figured Monday would be the earliest we'd get started. *




Awsome! I've been wanting to try one of the AtS paths, now i'll get the chance.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jul 26, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Curses foiled again, and here I missed the chance to be the fourth player  *




hmm..... I did this pretty much as an invitation only kind of thing...

You're invited. Pick yourself a character and suit up.

Thats it though. Five is the limit.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 26, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *
> 
> hmm..... I did this pretty much as an invitation only kind of thing...
> 
> ...




Sorry referring to post oin Against the Shadow  thanks for letting me in


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 26, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sorry referring to post oin Against the Shadow  thanks for letting me in *




Welcome aboard!


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 26, 2003)

I would like to take Character Number 2, I have not read Crown of Shadows, just flipped through it, a few times, but never read it.  I will put the extra point into Constitution, giving her a 14, and 6 hit points.  Her path will be Dragonblooded, almost took Seer, but I like that one.  My skill choices will be updated later... along with a name.

*Erenlander Com1:* CR 1; Size M (5 ft., 7 in. tall); HD 1d4+1; Init +1 (+1 Dex); Spd 30 ft.; AC 11 (+1 Dex); Attack +0 melee, or +1 ranged; SV Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +2; AL LG; Str 11, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 14, Cha 13

*Skills:*
Bluff: (3 ranks) +4
Climb: (1 rank) +1
Concentration: (1 rank) +2
Diplomacy: (1 rank) +2
Disguise: (1 rank) +2
Heal: (1 rank) +3
Listen: (2 ranks) +4
Knowledge: (Arcana) (1 rank) +4
Knowledge: (Central Erenland) (1 rank) +4
Profession: (Herbalist) (4 ranks) +7
Profession: (Brewer) (1 rank) +4
Ride: (1 rank) +2
Search: (1 rank) +4
Swim: (2 ranks) +3
Use Rope: (1 rank) +3


----------



## Shadowfane (Jul 26, 2003)

Evenin' all, 

I've decided to have a sex change and go for a female version of Character VI. I put my attribute point into Dex and have chosen the Shadow Walker Heroic Path.

 I've distributed my skill points (not sure if I've done it right: Gather Info 1 rank, Survival 1 rank (x-class), Swim 1 rank). If Gather info isn't a class skill for Sarcosan commoner then I'll drop Swim.

*Tamari Alkarin*

Female Sarcosan Com1: CR 1; Size M (5 ft., 4 in. tall); HD 1d4+2; Init +2 (+2 Dex); Spd 30 ft.; AC 12 (+1 Dex) Attack +1 melee, or +2 ranged; SV Fort +2, Ref +3, Will +0; AL LG; Str 12, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 14.

Hit Points: 6

Languages: Colonial (Literate), Erenlander 

Heroic Path: Shadow Walker

_Skills:_ 
Bluff: (1 rank) +5
Diplomacy: (2 ranks) +6
Handle Animal: (2 ranks) +4*
Gather Information (1 rank) +3
Hide: (0 ranks) +4
Knowledge: (Southern Erenland) (1 rank) +3
Listen: (2 ranks) +2
Move Silently: (0 ranks) +4
Proffession: (farmer) (2 ranks) +3
Ride: (2 rank) +3*
Sense Motive: (2 ranks) +4
Spot: (2 ranks) +2
Survival (1 rank) +1
Swim (1 rank) +2
Use Rope: (1 rank) +3

Ash, a quick question on leveling-up. Will the none-Erenlanders also get an extra feat as this is usually a feature of both Dorns and Sarcosans or did you mean that Erenlanders get a feat (for class) + 1 extra = 2 feats on leveling up?

Cheers,

Shadowfane


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jul 27, 2003)

Dang. Nice catch. 

Ok. Erenlander players, you also get to choose an additional feat for your character at this time.



> If Gather info isn't a class skill for Sarcosan commoner then I'll drop Swim.




Sorry. G. Info isn't a class skill.


----------



## Emiricol (Jul 27, 2003)

Will my Dorn PC get the "one extra feat at 1st level" also?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jul 27, 2003)

Sorry. 

As per the Midnight CS, Erenlanders start the game with 1 normal feat + 2 bonus feats.

Sarcosans and Dorns get 1 normal feats + 1 bonus feat.

Since we are not using the normal rules: 

You'll get your bonus feat(s) now and you get your normal feat for 1st level when you become a true 1st level character.

For Erenlanders, they get their 2 bonus feats now and one when they become a true 1st level character.

If you were playing nonhumans, you wouldn't get a feat at all right now.

Make sense?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 27, 2003)

Alrighty time to ponder a feat now for my character  not sure what...

Her name will be Ilsha Vonel, a tomboy, who wears her hair short, wears a wide brim straw hat, and mannish clothes, she has a  muscular frame, but a feminine face, she is above average height for a woman, at 5'10" and 169 lbs.  She has dark black hair, worn short, with crisp blue eyes.  She is intelligent, but very earthy


----------



## Emiricol (Jul 27, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Sorry.
> 
> As per the Midnight CS, Erenlanders start the game with 1 normal feat + 2 bonus feats.
> 
> ...




OIC!  Okay, makes sense.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 28, 2003)

*Aerenar Tell*

Erenlander Com1: CR 1; Size M (5 ft., 8 in. tall); HD 1d4+1; Init +7 (+3 Dex, +4 Improved initiative); Spd 30 ft.; AC 13 (+3 Dex); Attack +1 melee, or +3 ranged; SV Fort +1, Ref +3, Will +1; AL NG; Str 12, Dex 16, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 14.

Hit Points: 5

Languages: Erenlander, Trader’s Tongue, Colonial

Skills:
Bluff: (1 rank) +3
Climb: (1 rank) +2
Concentration (1 rank) +2
Handle Animal: (1 rank) +3
Hide: (2 ranks) +5
Jump: (1 rank) +2
Listen: (2 ranks) +2
Knowledge: (Central Erenland) (1 rank) +3
Move Silently: (2 ranks) +5
Profession: (Tanner) (4 ranks) +6
Ride: (1 rank) +4
Sleight of Hand: (1 rank) +4
Spot: (2 ranks) +2
Swim: (1 rank) +2
Tumble: (2 rank) +5
Use Rope: (1 rank) +4

Heroic path: Mystic

Feat: Improved Initiative, two weapon fighting

Weapon Proficiency: Dagger

Possessions: Three sets of clothes, three pairs of boots, wool cloak, leather cloak, dagger, torch x 2, lamp w/ oil (2 pints), tanner’s tools, small sack, fur blanket, flint & steel,

Background: Born in the year 89 of the Third Age as the second son of a leather tanner. Aeren I has always been the black sheep of the family. Mischievous and care free, he cared little for the family business, much to his father’s dismay.

Aeren I grew up on his grandfather’s stories about the heroes of the past. He told him of the wonders of the world before the Shadow fell. Often nights, Aeren I would fall asleep to the soothing sound of his grandfather’s voice as he related tales from the books he had once read.

Aeren I didn’t want to be a tanner; he wanted to see the world. He wanted to be a hero of legend. Heroes of legend didn’t smell like deer brains and urine. His father however, kept him firmly grounded in reality. He told him that anyone who wanted to be a hero was a fool. “Heroes” found themselves in an orc’s cook pot.

Recent Events: About a week ago, while walking in the forest with his friend CHARACTER III, the pair of them came upon a group of orcs on their way to the village. They hid in the forest but, unfortunately, they where spotted. Bored, two of the orcs decided to kill them for sport. 

The two were chased through the forest and only narrowly managed to evade the creatures by hiding under a small waterfall. Since that time, Aeren has been “scared straight”. He doesn’t fantasize about being a great hero anymore. He got a glimpse at his own mortality and never wants to see an orc again.

Another of his friends, CHARACTER VI, feels much the same way Aeren does. They often sit and talk about the world outside, and it is CHARACTER VI that tought Aeren to speak in the tongue of the Sarcosans. Their talks have been more solemn of late however, as CHARACTER VI’s mother has fallen ill and Aeren doubts his own courage to actually leave.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jul 28, 2003)

Anybody seen Kitana?

Also, Sir Osis, I found your choice of Mystic for Aeren very interesting. I'm curious as to where you are going with it.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jul 28, 2003)

The cast thus far:

Character I - Sir Osis - Mystic
Character II - Tokiwong - Dragonblooded
Character III - Open
Character IV - Open
Character V - Emericol - Warg
Character VI - Shadowfane - Shadow Walker

I'll post a thread in the Rogue's Gallary soon. Feel free to add a little to your character's background, particularly something that might relate to your Heroic Path.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 28, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Anybody seen Kitana?
> 
> Also, Sir Osis, I found your choice of Mystic for Aeren very interesting. I'm curious as to where you are going with it. *




That's kinda funny, it's one part my buddy forgetting to bring Against the shadow for me this weekend, and one part a fuzzy outline of a concept. I sat down to puzzle out what i was going to do with the character last night and i had been thinking about old video game RPG's, for which i blame Creamsteak. Anyway in several that sprang to mind the main character's clas was "hero" which in addition to good combat skills gave magical abilities. Add to that several popular novels series where the peasant boy descovers untapped mystical powers and ends up becoming a hero. Well anyway, i still haven't settled on a class or anything beyond what changes i made stat wise, but that should give you a notion of were my minds headed.


----------



## Shadowfane (Jul 28, 2003)

Hi guys,

Ok. My final choices were: Dex +1 point; Ride +1 rank, Swim 1 rank and Survival 1 rank. Heroic path: Shadow Walker. I've added a physical description and altered her history a little...

Ash, what year is your game set in? If Tamari was born in 89 that would make her 10 by the Official timeline....please don't make me roleplay puberty, it was bad enough the first time..... 

Let me know if my background is ok.

I'm really looking forward to starting this one  

Cheers,

Shadowfane

*Tamari Alkarin* 
Female Sarcosan Com1: CR 1; Size M (5 ft., 4 in. tall); HD 1d4+2; Init +2 (+2 Dex); Spd 30 ft.; AC 12 (+1 Dex) Attack +1 melee, or +2 ranged; SV Fort +2, Ref +3, Will +0; AL LG; Str 12, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 14.

Hit Points: 6

Languages: Colonial (Literate), Erenlander 

Heroic Path: Shadow Walker

*Skills:*
Bluff: (1 rank, Cha) +5 
Diplomacy: (2 ranks, Cha) +6 
Handle Animal: (2 ranks, Cha) +4 (+8 with horses)
Gather Information (0 ranks, Cha) +2 (+4 in large cities)
Hide (0 ranks, Dex) +4 
Knowledge (Southern Erenland) (1 rank, Int) +3
Listen (2 ranks, Wis) +2
Move Silently (0 ranks, Dex) +4 
Profession (farmer) (2 ranks, Int) +3 
Ride (2 ranks, Dex) +4 (+8 with horses)
Sense Motive (2 ranks, Wis) +4 
Spot (2 ranks, Wis) +2 
Swim (1 rank, Str) +2
Use Rope (1 rank, Dex) +3 
Survival (1 rank, Wis) +1 (+3 in southern plains)

*Feats :*
Stealthy (+2 Hide and Move Silently)

*Racial and Class Skills, Abilities & Features :*
+2 Reflex Saves
+4 Racial bonus to Handle Animal and Ride when applied to horses
+1 on damage rolls when on horseback
Natural Horseman
Weapon Familiarity: Ceduku 

*EQUIPMENT*
Two sets of clothes, three pairs of boots, wolf fur cloak, torch x 4, belt pouch, fur blanket, halfspear, flint & steel, sling

* Character Description:*
Tamari is a slender girl with graceful limbs and delicate fingers. Her skin is deeply tanned from a life outdoors but smooth as only a youth’s can be. Her hair is the colour of the raven’s wing and falls to her shoulders on the odd occasion she lets it down from her habitual, tight bun held in place by sharp needles carved from bone. It is Tamari’s eyes that speak her defiance and allow a glimpse of her soul's strength. Her eyes, like wide almonds and the colour of oiled wood, are set above high cheekbones and lips which form the perfect Cupid ’s bow - when she does not have them set in a hard line of disapproval or determination.

Tamari usually wears the flowing pants and loose robes of a Sarcosan plain's rider; a hard stare defies any who would challenge the right of Tamari Alkarin, daughter of a Sarcosan soldier, to wear them. She normally keeps her halfspear close at hand, even when working in the fields -  she knows from bitter experience how quickly the Shadow can descend.

* Background:*
Born in the year 79 of the Third Age as the first born daughter of a soldier, Tamari is the eldest surviving daughter of her line. Her childhood was filled with the threat of battle and constant moving about. Five years ago, her father was killed in an ambush on the plains. The soldiers’ families had been staying in a small village nearby the site of the ambush and word reached the village only hours before the orc patrol.

The villagers where scattered, and a small number of them headed north. Among them were Tamari, her younger brother, and her mother. Tamari took control of the small migrating party and acted as a forward scout for the duration of the trip. In the end, she managed to lead her family to the safety of Calim’s Spring.

*Recent Events:* Tamari has always been an outcast, burdened with too much responsibility too young and like many children of Aryth, denied the innocence of a real childhood, she has grown up with a seriousness to her manner that threatens to swamp the lighter side of her nature. She resents the fact that everyone assumes her brother will take control of the family when he comes of age, merely by virtue of his birth as a male; Was it not she who brought her family and other survivors from her village safely to Calim’s Spring and even now provides for them? 

Since coming to Calim’s Spring, Tamari has been making her way as a farmer, but is considering going back to the plains and trying to find the others who fled during the attack on their little village. Her mother fell sick last year, and has been unwell ever since. She is now very weak, and coughs a lot and Tamari feels she wouldn’t survive the trip. There is also her young brother, who is little past his seventh summer, so she stays to care for her family and dreams of becoming a soldier like her father.

The only person she has ever felt very close to in Calim’s Spring is Aerenar Tell. The two of them have much in common; they both seek to escape the village of Calim’s Spring and go into the world to do greater good. Unfortunately, Tamari feels Aerenar is motivated more by fame and glory, than a genuine desire to help others.

Of late Tamri has been feeling somewhat strange; more melancholy than usual, but also anticipation (or dread) as though something momentous is about to occur. Taking to walking at night she has found that her vision appears to be getting more and more acute. At first she thought nothing of it, putting it down to a brighter moon or less cloud cover; but the moon is waning and storm clouds roll in from the north, yet tonight she can see further into the shadow than the night before…


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jul 28, 2003)

Darn. Another goof. The year is indeed 99. You're characters where actually born in the 70's. Just subtract 10 from what I originally told you.

Note: You will be penalized XP if you name your character Fez, Foreman, Hide, Donna or Jackie..


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 28, 2003)

> Note: You will be penalized XP if you name your character Fez, Foreman, Hide, Donna or Jackie..


----------



## Shadowfane (Jul 28, 2003)

ROFL


----------



## Mirth (Jul 29, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Note: You will be penalized XP if you name your character Fez, Foreman, Hide, Donna or Jackie..  *




_[DELURKING] Psssst! Hey! Looks like Kelso is up for grabs though. I'll give 50xp of my personal stash to the first person to use it  [LURK ON]_


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jul 29, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> [DELURKING] Psssst! Hey! Looks like Kelso is up for grabs though. I'll give 50xp of my personal stash to the first person to use it  [LURK ON] *




Knew I was forgetting one.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm going to give Kitana until the end of the day, then we'll begin to move on.

The Rogue's Gallary thread is here.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jul 29, 2003)

Ok, here is the latest. I've had two more players request slots.

IF.... Katana doesn't post and secure her slot by 12:00 Midnight CST tonight, we are going to move on.

Tailspinner and Swashbuckler have both asked for characters.

If Kitana posts, I'll also take the next one of you two who posts. Kit gets first choice of the remaining PCs.

If she doesn't post before Midnight, I'll take both of you and the PCs will be selected on a first come first serve basis.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 29, 2003)

Character IV (if things work out)

I haven't read either adventure.


----------



## Swashbuckler (Jul 29, 2003)

... Character III is the one I was going to ask for anyhow! LOL!

I have the Midnight Campaign book, as well as Against the Shadow supplement, but I have not even looked at Crown of Shadows yet.

I'll check back at ... <gasp!> Midnight!


----------



## Shadowfane (Jul 29, 2003)

tick, tock....

It'd be good to have you on board guys, plus we can beat up on Tailspinner if he's too rough on us in "In the company of legates"...


----------



## Swashbuckler (Jul 30, 2003)

Took my extra Erenlander feat (Cleave), +1 ability point to DEX, and 4 skill points (+2 spot, +1 listen, +1 knowledge: central Erenland).

----------------------------------------
*Kal Tyrgen*
Male Erenlander Com1
AL LG

Init +2
Spd 30 ft.
AC 12

*Heroic Path*:
Pureblood

*Ability Scores*:
Str 15 (+2)
Dex 14 (+2)
Con 14 (+2)
Int 12 (+1)
Wis 12 (+1)
Cha 12 (+1)

*HPs*: 6

*BAB*: +0 

*Saves*:
Fort +2
Ref +2
Will +1

*Languages*:
Erenlander
Trader’s Tongue

*Skills*: 
Climb: (1 rank) +3
Craft: (Blacksmithing) (4 ranks) +5
Handle Animal: (2 ranks) +3
Intimidate: (2 ranks) +3
Jump: (2 ranks) +5
Listen: (3 ranks) +4
Knowledge: (Central Erenland) (2 rank) +3
Profession: (Guardsman) (1 rank) +2
Ride: (2 ranks) +3
Spot: (4 ranks) +5
Swim: (2 ranks) +4
Use Rope: (1 rank) +2

*Feats*: Power Attack, Cleave

*Weapon Proficiency*: Light Mace

*Possessions*: Two sets of clothes, two pairs of boots, wool cloak, club, torch x 3, lamp w/ oil (1 pint), belt pouch, fur blanket, flint & steel.

*Character Description*:
Kal stands 5'11" tall, has blond hair and striking blue eyes, weighing around 200lbs. at age 21. He has a tanned, muscular frame, hardened from his father's blacksmithing trade, but he is still relatively quick on his toes. He's never been a genius, but he's no slouch, either. He has good common sense.

Kal has always looked to the future. Something inside him keeps telling him that there is more to this life than swinging a hammer in a forge, something beyond the yolk of oppression that all the people live under.  He feels a bravery within himself, but it has yet to surface.

*Background*: Born in the year 78 of the Third Age as the first born son of a blacksmith, Kal spent much of his childhood in his father’s forge. As soon as he was old enough to swing a hammer, he began helping his father run his business. He was content, very much at home in his small village. That is, until he fell in with Aeren. 

He listened to Aeren’s grand ideas of heroism and glory, but he never really dwelled on it. However, it was enough to get him to sign on as one of the village’s guardsmen. It didn’t take long for Kal to realize the job of a guardsman was both boring and thankless. Nothing interesting ever happened. Occasionally an orc patrol would come through, but the usually passed without incident. Now, Kal regrets ever joining up for the guard, even though it is only for a couple hours each day.

*Recent Events*: Kal was with Aeren the day they encountered the orc patrol. When the two orcs came after them, he hesitated a moment thinking he should stand his ground. Aeren talked him out of it, and for that he is grateful. 

He longs for something more in his life, but rejects Aeren’s farfetched fantasies of adventure and glory. Thankfully, Aeren has been far less enthusiastic since their encounter with the orcs. Unfortunately, this has put a damper on both of their spirits and Kal has become frustrated with the lack of direction in his life.
Just after his encounter with the orc, he told his lieutenant, Choric, about the incident. Choric simply told him to stay within the village and put him to work making repairs to the wall.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jul 30, 2003)

Cool. Looks like we have a full cast.

Once all of the characters are posted in the Rogues Gallary, I'll set up the IC thread.

Be sure to change the "Character #" references in your backgrounds. All the characters should be named now.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 30, 2003)

Skill: Craft (alchemy) 4
Ability: +1 Cha
Name: Choric Evenhand
Gender: Male
Feat: Improvised Weapon
Heroic Path: Guardian
Next Class: Charismatic Channeler

Character IV
Erenlander Com1: CR 1; Size M (6 ft., 1 in. tall); HD 1d4+2; Init +1 (+1 Dex); Spd 30 ft.; AC 11 (+1 Dex); Attack +2 melee, or +1 ranged; SV Fort +2, Ref +1, Will +2; AL LG; Str 14, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 16.

Hit Points: 6

Languages: Erenlander (Literate)

Skills: 
Climb: (1 rank) +3
Craft [alchemy] (4 ranks) +5
Diplomacy (3 ranks) +8
Handle Animal: (1 rank) +4
Intimidate: (2 ranks) +5
Jump: (1 rank) +3
Listen: (1 rank) +3
Knowledge: (Central Erenland) (1 rank) +2
Profession: (Guardsman) (4 ranks) +5
Ride: (1 rank) +2
Sense Motive: (1 rank) +5
Spot: (2 ranks) +4

Feats: Negotiator (+2 Diplomacy, +2 Sense Motive), Improvised Weapon

Weapon Proficiency: Light Mace, Improvised Weapon

Possessions: Three sets of clothes, three pairs of boots, wool cloak, leather cloak, torch x 2, lamp w/ oil (2 pints), small sack, fur blanket, flint & steel

Background: Born in the year 79 of the Third Age as the first born son of a guardsman, Choric was always the leader. It didn’t matter what the activity, Choric always took control. He wasn’t a bully. It just seemed that others naturally differed to him.

When he turned sixteen, he joined the village guard. Like his father, the Captain of the Guard, he began climbing the ranks quickly. It could have been said that his father showed favoritism to his son, but those who knew him knew that this was far from the truth. In fact, his father was harder on Choric than any other guardsman. Anyone who spent any time around Choric knew why the other guards listened to him. He was insightful, sympathetic, and a brilliant tactician.

Choric sees the protection of the village as his personal duty. He is very honorable, and hates to see anyone suffer. However, those caught doing wrong should face the full wrath of the law. In a world like this, humankind must stick together if they ever hope to achieve freedom from the Shadow. 

Choric hates the Shadow and everything it stands for, but he knows one man can’t make a difference and has decided that he can at least do his part by protecting his home. To better protect his home he has carefully trained himself to fight with a number of non-conventional weapons. Thereby he can make just about anything into a weapon.

Recent Events: Several months ago a stranger came to the village and Choric decided he would watch her. After a few weeks he caught her actually wielding magic. But instead of turning her in, he was intrigued. During the last two months Choric has slowly been learning bits and pieces from the strange woman who calls herself Char. He is learning of the magical art and of how to make alchemical substances. Because he has little free time it has been a slow and methodical process. But, just yesterday Char told him he was very close to reaching his goal. Perhaps with this new talent he has awakened he can better protect his village.

Choric was ranked to lieutenant just over a week ago. He has three men under him, one of which is Kal Tyrgen, a young boy about the same age as Choric. Kal Tyrgen claims that he and a friend were almost murdered by a pair of orcs outside of town. Choric isn’t sure he believes him, but they deserved a good scare for being foolish enough to wander out of the village.

Also, he has seen the herbalist and his niece (Ilsha Vonev) skulking about more than once in the last few days. They leave the village for extended lengths of time and seem suspicious when asked where they went. They claim to be gathering herbs, but seem nervous when confronted. Choric hopes to discover what the two of them are hiding.

Also, lately his will to protect the village has felt almost supernatural. It is as if he is destined to protect. He cannot quite put a finger on what it is that he is feeling.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jul 30, 2003)

Ok. Just waiting on Toki to get his character in the RG and we'll be ready.

Once he does, I'll edit the character post above to shorten this thread.

Sir Osis, you need to edit your background and add names instead of the placeholders.


----------



## Shadowfane (Jul 30, 2003)

Welcome aboard Swashbuckler and Tailspinner.

Emericol I love the picture  

How did you make it appear at the top of your post? As you can see by the number of posts I've made I'm a bit of a boards virgin  

Cheers

Shadowfane


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jul 31, 2003)

IC Thread: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=58923

Start posting.


----------



## Emiricol (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi Shadowfane, which pic?  My character pic?  If you hit the IMG button it puts the tags at the end of your post, but if you cut and paste it somewhere else, that's where the pic shows up


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jul 31, 2003)

Weaponsmithing....

As per my house rules, weaponsmithing and armorsmithing are always cross class skills. 

However, in this instance, I'm going to let it slide a bit. If you want to work it into the story, we'll say that Kal is responsible for both Aerenar's dagger and the blade for Elig's spear. 

Kal doesn't really know how to make good weapons however, and so the blades are poor quality. 

Dagger - Hardness 6, Hit Points 1
Spear - Hardness 2, Hit Points 5

He has managed to make no other weapons. however, he does know how to make regular knives, which are just like a dagger but do 1d3 damage and have a crit stat of x2.

If you have other weapons, you'll need to record their stats on your character sheets.

Tamari: Halfspear - Hardness 4, Hit Points 5
Choric & Kal: Light Mace - Hardness 8, Hit Points 10
Ilsha: Club - Hardness 4, Hit Points 5

Your weapons have some wear, but from thing such as hammering and other mundane use. In a world where tools are often of short supply, you have to make do with what you have. 

I should also make it clear how you will be allowed to gain skills. You need to RP your skill advancement. For example, you character isn't going to be able to take Profession: Blacksmithing if he has never set foot in a forge. I'm not going to be too strict here, but I'm going to require some teaching or training before you can take a skill.

For example: Kal doesn't know how to make weapons, but he has been trying. As it stands, he is the only character who I would allow to take Weaponsmithing. Even then, it is still cross-classed (See house rules).


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jul 31, 2003)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> *OOG: Trying to RP the beginnings of my detect evil heroic path ability. *




Well done.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jul 31, 2003)

My plan is to post AT LEAST once a day, that is, assuming I need to. You guys have took off to a great start with the RPing.

On the weekends, don't expect much. While I work with computers every day at work, I tend to shy away from them on the weekend. On the weekdays, I'll be pretty quick to respond during the hours of 9:00AM - 5:00PM. After that, I usually don't check the boards.

If you need to contact me in private, email me at mmcconnell[at]pesa.com

While I don't think it to be a problem, if you have an issue with another player, I'd prefer you email me instead of posting publicly.

How you like it so far? Any complaints with the setup?


----------



## Emiricol (Aug 1, 2003)

Nope, so far it looks good!  The cast seems compelling, too.  We'll see how it bakes up, though 

I added this whole thing to my sig, 'cause I gotta pimp Midnight


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Aug 1, 2003)

> OOC: Taking Magecraft as my first Feat, still thinking about skills, but I will get that later, my book is not herte, I spellcraft is a class skill now right?




Nope. As a commoner, you have a commoner's class skills.


----------



## Emiricol (Aug 1, 2003)

Is it possible to travel some of the way to the Bailey place through the woods edge rather than all out in the open?  A simple local map would be cool to help visualize, if you have one (or not, no big deal)


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Aug 1, 2003)

Emiricol said:
			
		

> *Is it possible to travel some of the way to the Bailey place through the woods edge rather than all out in the open?  A simple local map would be cool to help visualize, if you have one (or not, no big deal) *




I'll see what I can do about getting a map up.
To answer your question, yes, you can get their faster through the forest surrounding the town. There is a small road, but it doesn't go straight there.


----------



## Shadowfane (Aug 1, 2003)

Hi Ash, 

I think it’s got off to a great start. Everyone is clearly a literary genius so I expect this will be a great story. I love the set-up, it really adds depth and a personal level to the characters for me – I just know something terrible is about to happen to the village and I think you are building the suspense marvellously!

I’ll try and keep up with the posting, but I suspect I’m the only Brit amongst you so I may be slightly out of synch.

Emericol, thanks for the tip re: moving my picture  

Cheers

Shadowfane


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Aug 2, 2003)

Yea, I've been very impressed with everyone. Keep up the good work all!

I have to warn you. Some of the things I throw at you might be pretty intense. I'm not going to pull any punches, so if any of you feel I go too far with something, be sure to let me know. The followers of Izrador are some pretty twisted individuel's and I plan to try to portray that the best I can.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 2, 2003)

Question? Based on the last post in the IC thread i would appear we all met up, is that the case?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Aug 2, 2003)

Ilsha is the only one not currently with the group. I'm kinda waiting on Toki's post to move further. Feel free to converse IC. 

As I said before, posting may be slow on the weekend.


----------



## Emiricol (Aug 2, 2003)

Sir Osis, did you mean Tamara and Elig, in your post?  So far we're the only two outside the village, besides you

(unless I missed something which is entirely possible)


----------



## Emiricol (Aug 2, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Ilsha is the only one not currently with the group. I'm kinda waiting on Toki's post to move further. Feel free to converse IC.
> 
> As I said before, posting may be slow on the weekend. *





Aaaah!  Withdrawels!!


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 2, 2003)

I am about 8 hours ahead right now, so I post while most people stateside are sleeping, and for now Ilsha is playing it safe, she is very scared of the Shadow... not a hero... and has no idea, she may be thrust into a perilous position that will draw out the inner heroism that burns within her if that makes sense


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 2, 2003)

Emiricol said:
			
		

> *Sir Osis, did you mean Tamara and Elig, in your post?  So far we're the only two outside the village, besides you
> 
> (unless I missed something which is entirely possible) *




No, were all there. 



> Question? Based on the last post in the IC thread i would appear we all met up, is that the case?






> Ilsha is the only one not currently with the group. I'm kinda waiting on Toki's post to move further. Feel free to converse IC.




see?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Aug 4, 2003)

Like the pic Toki. Normally I don't care for BESM, but that is pretty cool.  

It doesn't seem as exagerated as most anime.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Aug 15, 2003)

Sir Osis, 

I wanted to go ahead and move things along. I hope you're cool with how I handled Aeren.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 16, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Sir Osis,
> 
> I wanted to go ahead and move things along. I hope you're cool with how I handled Aeren. *




Yeah, not a problem. Readjusting to working caused soem lag at the begining of the week.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Aug 18, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah, not a problem. Readjusting to working caused soem lag at the begining of the week. *




No prob. Last week was a killer for me too.

Looks like this week will be a little easier.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Aug 19, 2003)

Hey guys, be sure you check out this thread: http://www.againsttheshadow.org/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=222


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 19, 2003)

Having fun, seems cool, good so far


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Aug 22, 2003)

Due to the tendancy of ENWorld to crash randomly several times a day, I'm considering three options:

1. Live with it, stay with ENWorld, and continue to spread Midnighty goodness here at the hub of d20 culture.

2. Move to Against the Shadow

3. Start a Midnight MSN group. See here: http://groups.msn.com/WoTAdventure

Thoughts???


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 22, 2003)

I vote #2.


----------



## Shadowfane (Aug 22, 2003)

#2 for me. 

Againsttheshadow is the natural home of Midnight - let Mohammed come to the mountain.....


----------



## Emiricol (Aug 23, 2003)

Might as well go #2.  Not that it will change how much time I spend on either boards


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 23, 2003)

I don't mind either or, to me, I have an account on both sites, my alt on Against the Shadow is Misha


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 23, 2003)

ug, i'd rather stay here. I'm sure Ash saw that coming as we been through this before.  Of the alternatives Against the shadow is far more apealing then MSN groups.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Aug 26, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *I'm sure Ash saw that coming as we been through this before.  *




Indeed...

It was looking like things had gotten better. 

If things aren't fixed in a week or so, I'll probably start migrating our posts over to AtS.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Aug 26, 2003)

As most of you are probably aware, I'm working on the Midnight Netbook. Even thought the stats where my creation, I feel it has been you guys who have breathed life into the characters in this game.

With that in mind, I'm asking each of you for permission to add your character into the Midnight Netbook as sample characters.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 26, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Indeed...
> 
> ...




I think they'll get better once the switch to the new boards is done tonight. at least i hope so. The more spread out the games i'm in get the more sanity i loose, and i need all the sanity i have, believe me. 




> With that in mind, I'm asking each of you for permission to add your character into the Midnight Netbook as sample characters.




No problem, include away.


----------



## Emiricol (Aug 26, 2003)

Fine with me!


----------



## Shadowfane (Aug 27, 2003)

No probs with me Ash.

As you'll have picked up on Tailspinner's game, I'm away to sunny Spain for a week as of Friday. Please feel free to play Tamari as you think I would   

As some pointers she is fairly headstrong, but not stupid, and will run away to fight another day if all seems hopeless. However, if this happens, and in partciular if something happens to her family, she will be torn by guilt and a desire for revenge warring against her natural slef-preservation and caution. Should make for some interesting roleplaying...  

I'll check the boards tomorrow night before I go.

Caio

Shadowfane


----------



## Swashbuckler (Aug 28, 2003)

*My sincere apologies for my absence!*

People -

I offer my apologies for my extended absence.  The announcement was made a couple weeks back that our plant is to be closed, and that the core of the existing business (all metal fab) would be moved to our sister plant, some 45 miles away.

Of 135 salaried and union employees, only about 10 are being asked to move to the new plant.  I have been fortunate enough to have been offered a continuing position with the company, and I have accepted.

My absence is due to the hours that I have spent both at work, at the 'new' plant, and in between, dealing with millions of dollars of business and capital assets that must be transferred.  When I get home, I'm burned.  It's going to be a couple of crazy months ahead for me, but I am by no means giving up on the thread.  I'll post today, and I should be able to post every few days from here on forward.

Again, my sincerest apologies for the absence.  I've also posted this over at Against the Shadow, in the other OOC thread of which I am a part.

- Swashy


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Aug 28, 2003)

No problem guys. I know real life can get hectic sometimes.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 29, 2003)

> As per *Ashrem Bayle's*So I took the day off today. Been very busy and I need to run some errands.
> 
> I'm not likely going to be able to post an update tll Tuesday. My username and password for EnWorld is at work and I forgot to send it home. The email associated with it is also at work.
> 
> ...




Just rleaying the message


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Sep 3, 2003)

I've grown tired of ENWorld's spontaneous outages....

See here for the continuation of this game.


----------

